# Short flower stalk on paph



## ellisonj132 (Dec 29, 2011)

The first flower opened on a stalk that was about 6 or so inches high the second flower is opening on a muched reduced stalk almost still in the crown. Any ideas what's going on?

Jamie


----------



## eggshells (Dec 29, 2011)

Did your lighting change? It must be getting too much light.


----------



## Ray (Dec 29, 2011)

I've seen roth hybrids do that for no good reason....


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 29, 2011)

What kind of paph? the cross? or is it a species?
I've had 2 paphs do that - 
Hidecki Okuyama (malipo x gardineri), reducing light levels corrected it.
Prime Child (prim x roth), 1st time bloom, pinched it off & then bloomed normally.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a couple in the greenhouse at the moment that also have short spikes. Mine are a complex and I believe a complex cross, specie. I'll try to post photos of mine on the weekend.


----------



## ellisonj132 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Short flower stalk*

Light levels haven't changed. Temps are getting a little cooler. 65-67 day 55-57 night. The hybrid is Hsinying Maru x Raisin Pie. I'll take a pic and post


----------



## ellisonj132 (Dec 30, 2011)

*short stalk*

You can see the normal flower then the short one at the base


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 30, 2011)

ive pretty much only seen this when my plants are getting too much light,but anything can happen.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2011)

ellisonj132 said:


> You can see the normal flower then the short one at the base



I have a Paph. that did just that. The second spike is barely above the leaves.


----------

